# Lovely, simply (explitive deleted) LOVELY!



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

When the wife's Elantra left her stranded for the third time (which is guess is not really all that bad for a cheap import with a quarter million miles) she inherited my CTD. When I get home this evening she isn't. Then the dogs go nuts because there is a strange car in her parking spot. She took it in to the same dealership it was bought from (and which happens to be the service department that totally screwed up a simple radiator change in my Duramax truck) for a service and comes home in a loaner car, a striped 16 Cruze in bright hussy red. (I wonder if the Service Manager remembered me from the last less than stellar service trip and gave her the loaner as a peace offering) 

SO, my search for a 15 CTD is on hold pending the outcome. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Change dealerships. This dealership has already proven it can't service a common GM - how do you think it will do with a limited run vehicle?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

JDH .ahem be smart and play it cool. Let the good wife know you adore her and appreciate her dedication. ..


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

obermd said:


> Change dealerships. This dealership has already proven it can't service a common GM - how do you think it will do with a limited run vehicle?


The search has begun. Problem here is when the chosen one went on his dealer destruction campaign early in his first term only the mega-dealerships survived in this area. The smaller ones that focused first on the customer were shuttered. The remaining big guys have the "where else you gonna go" attitude.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

brian v said:


> JDH .ahem be smart and play it cool. Let the good wife know you adore her and appreciate her dedication. ..


Always!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I missed why she had to take it in for service?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I think I missed why she had to take it in for service?


we all did, lol


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry, Onstar said it was time for a covered oil change.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Why then was a service loaner required?......or was the dealer just being nice?

Rob


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

So much for a 29 minute "GM Quick Lube" appointment eh? Kinda oddly funny that you called the loaner "Hussy red" ... because your wife was the one that drove it home ... LOL


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> So much for a 29 minute "GM Quick Lube" appointment eh? Kinda oddly funny that you called the loaner "Hussy red" ... because your wife was the one that drove it home ... LOL


Those seem to have gone out of style everywhere. Appointments are required for anything.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe they didnt have the right dexos2 oil in stock and sent her home in a loaner to be really nice?

I don't know, the OP's thoughts are like scrambled eggs in this one


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Went to see the service writer Friday. He said there was a code indicated but couldn't tell me what it was because the Diesel mechanic is not available until Monday to read it, (me being on the problem customer list after the Silverado fiasco) and we want to make sure it is diagnosed and repaired properly.

Hers is Crystal Red Metallic. The loaner is RED, just plain burn your eyeballs out RED.


The RDCV of the Hussy deal, About two years after the second was born she was in the shopping cart being pushed down the drink isle. She looked up and excitedly exclaimed "Mommy Hi-C!", she loved Hi-C, which mommy heard to be "Mommy Hussy". It is her fault and because of it, along with some other reasons, has tried to hid the fact she is a red head ever since. Hence the reason she gets red cars, it is sub-conscience.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JDH said:


> Went to see the service writer Friday. He said there was a code indicated but couldn't tell me what it was because the Diesel mechanic is not available until Monday to read it, (me being on the problem customer list after the Silverado fiasco) and we want to make sure it is diagnosed and repaired properly.
> 
> Hers is Crystal Red Metallic. The loaner is RED, just plain burn your eyeballs out RED.
> 
> ...


So, any updates on what's going on with the Cruze in the shop?


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

JDH said:


> Went to see the service writer Friday. He said there was a code indicated but couldn't tell me what it was because the Diesel mechanic is not available until Monday to read it, (me being on the problem customer list after the Silverado fiasco) and we want to make sure it is diagnosed and repaired properly.
> 
> Hers is Crystal Red Metallic. The loaner is RED, just plain burn your eyeballs out RED.
> 
> ...





diesel said:


> So, any updates on what's going on with the Cruze in the shop?


I know he said he's looking for another one CTD and there's over 200 out there in 2015 models and a couple of 2014 leftovers too. I'd love to see the reason WHY it took so long to get an oil change done?? Oil available?? Just send them to Wal Mart, they've got it and urea too!! This is why when I purchased mine I made sure that they do a LOT of trucks etc because they have >3 full time diesel mechanics available.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

diesel said:


> So, any updates on what's going on with the Cruze in the shop?


She got it back last night. I found the work order in the seat where she left it. "P11DC, P1033. TEST INDUCTION SYSTEM AND FOUND TURBO INLET TUBE LEAKING FROM CONNECTION REPLACE TURBO INLET TUBE AND RETEST"


My salesman said inventory does not show a diesel available within 200 miles. He said he will see what Santa can do.

Addendum: Inventory search on Chevrolet main says there is one 2015 in Austin, Wonder if they just got it or the salesman didn't look all that hard.

Where are the left over 2014s?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JDH said:


> She got it back last night. I found the work order in the seat where she left it. "P11DC, P1033. TEST INDUCTION SYSTEM AND FOUND TURBO INLET TUBE LEAKING FROM CONNECTION REPLACE TURBO INLET TUBE AND RETEST"
> 
> 
> My salesman said inventory does not show a diesel available within 200 miles. He said he will see what Santa can do.
> ...


That reminds me of the poll that was posted on here a few weeks ago. Several people had loose connections there.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

JDH said:


> She got it back last night. I found the work order in the seat where she left it. "P11DC, P1033. TEST INDUCTION SYSTEM AND FOUND TURBO INLET TUBE LEAKING FROM CONNECTION REPLACE TURBO INLET TUBE AND RETEST"
> 
> 
> My salesman said inventory does not show a diesel available within 200 miles. He said he will see what Santa can do.
> ...


Tx, Oh, Pa......

you have to be crafty and look. It's not just autotrader or cars dot com that have them......


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Found 4 within 200 miles. Three are demos with about 2000 miles. One is a high option that they are showing at $1k under sticker. 

We we are down to $19.6k on the demos. I have a bit more haggling to do.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

BTW, the P0133 in her's came back today. Only took four days.

Sounds like the dealer didn't do a very good job, unfortunately.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Update 1:

Hers went back to the dealership today. They changed the O2 sensor. We'll see how it goes.

Update 2:

Tomorrow after work I will hook up the trailer so I can get up Wednesday morning to drive to Galveston (184 miles) to pick up the second Cruze CTD, a new 2014. 

BTW they have two more left after I pick up mine. I can post up details if anyone is interested.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Post up details ... I'm hoping to be under a new contract in 2016 so I can close out my current 401(k) and buy a new car. I might have to settle for just buying a 2.9L Whipple for the Cadillac though, which I guess wouldn't be all that bad, but I'd rather buy a CTD


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JDH said:


> Update 1:
> 
> Hers went back to the dealership today. They changed the O2 sensor. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to have them check the hose clamps. Or, it might be better for you to check them so you know. They might not own up to it if they were loose. Who knows?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess I got over it. His and hers:










Had to drive the truck and trailer a hundred and seventy-five miles to load it up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JDH said:


> I guess I got over it. His and hers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! They look good together!


----------

